# Need help to find this piece of music



## lordstomp (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all
As it says above i need help to identify a piece of music and would be very thankful.
Why because when i first heard this music it got me, it still stirs emotions in me when i here it now.
The music is posted on a site called wipido this is a site for games to post there vids of how they play in game and stuff.
As it says above you may not like to visit sites off forum but it is the only way i can show the music.
Basically i want to purchase this music but to do that i need to know who it is by.
There is a direct link to the video below, but if you don't trust that link then you could search Google for wipido go the site
and then search my user name lordstomp and GITS to also find it.
Again any help would be nice, it's the first music clip in the video.
Regards
lordstomp

http://www.wipido.com/video/jU6Q2Ldwk5sg


----------



## lordstomp (Mar 24, 2011)

Found it after some looking.
it's from The lord of the Rings Requiem For A Dream

again thx for all the help


----------



## lordstomp (Mar 24, 2011)

Well it seems my search still go's on grrr
I have purcheasd 3 mps of this song now but none of them are the same as the 1 i want.
i Have clint mansell 32 lux aeterna 
plus Requiem for a tower london music works
plus requiem for a dream - lux aeterna The London ensemble 
noen of the above are the same or are as strong as the 1 i want.
So again any help im looking for this version on youtube.
Yes it says it's buy clint mansell but i have that 1 but it's not the same.






Regards


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

why don't you just buy the lord of the rings soundtrack or download it?

not sure you will find that recording as a single or on another album.


----------

